# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβαμαι οτι εχω σκληρυνση κατα πλακας

## mary84

ολα ξεκινησαν πριν 2 χρονια περιπου.ειχα δυσπνοια.ξεκιναω τουσ γιατρους!!ολοι λενε αγχος.ψαχνω στο διαδικτυο και βλεπω οτι ο θυροειδης μπορει να δημιουργησει δυσπνοια.κανω υπερηχο και ναι τελικα εχω προβλημα με τον θυροειδη.HASHIMOTO, αυτοανοσο νοσημα που δημιουργει υποθυροειδισμο.ο οργανισμος δεν αναγωριζει τον θυροειδη και τον καταστρεφει.παω σε ενδοκρινολογο και ξεκιναω το χαπι.εξαλλη με ολουσ τους γιατρουσ που δεν καταλαβαιναν οτι κατι ειχα οντωσ και δεν ηταν αγχος.να μην τα πολυλογω 5 μηνεσ πριν αφαιρεσα τον θυροειδη γιατι υπηρχε περιπτωση κακοηθειασ.τελικα δεν ηταν.3 βδομαδεσ μετα την εγχειρηση αρχιζω να εχω κοπωση,μουδιασματα στα ακρα,τσιμπηματα απο βελονες στο σωμα,μυγακια στα ματια και μια περιεργη ζαλη.ο ενδοκρινολογοσ λεει οτι ειναι απο τον υποθυροειδισμο.μπαινω στο ιντερνετ και διαβαζω οτι τα συμπτωματα ειναι ιδια με την σκληρυνση.σοκ!!!πηγαινω σε οφθαλμιατρο ,σε παθολογο,σε 2 νευρολογους και μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα.πλεον ο θυροειδησ εχει ρυθμιστει οποτε δεν δικαιολοφουνται τα συμπτωματα.κλαιω με το παραμικρο,δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα,δε θελω να βγαινω εξω γιατι εχω μια περιεργη αισθηση του κοσμου(δεν ξερω πωσ να το περιγραψω).οι νευρολογοι λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο.δε μου ειπαν καν για μαγνητικη.ξερω οτι και μαγνητικη να κανω δε θα ηρεμησω γιατι εχω διαωασει οτι πολλοι ειχαν σκληρυνση με καθαρη μαγνητικη.εχω παθει σχεδον ολα τα συμπτωματα .ειμαι ανεργη,με καποια οικογενειακι προβληματα(προσφατο διαζυγιο γονιων με ασχημο τροπο)και τρομερη ανασφαλεια.μπορει ολα αυτα να ειναι οντωσ ψυχολογικα??οι γιατροι λενε οτι τα ειχα τα συμπτωματα λογω υποθυροειδισμου και πλεον εχουν σωματοποιηθει απο τισ φοβιεσ μου.μπορει να νιωθεισ καψιμο στα ακρα απο αγχοσ??

----------


## mary84

σ ευχαριστω πολυ.εχω παει ηδη με 2 παθολογουσ,οφθαλμιατρο,ορθ οπεδικο,ενδοκρινολογο και 2 νευρολογους.κανενας δε μου βρηκε κατι.

----------


## elis

Άντε κ έχεις τι νομίζεις ότι θα γίνει θα μπλέξεισ με φάρμακα που έχουν αρκετές παρενέργειες κ δεν είναι κ τόσο αποτελεσματικά επίσης μπορεί να πεθάνεις κ σε είκοσι χρόνια ωραία κ τι έγινε εγώ να σ πω κάθε μέρα εύχομαι να εχω σκλήρυνση κ να ζήσω αλλά δέκα χρόνια

----------


## mary84

> Άντε κ έχεις τι νομίζεις ότι θα γίνει θα μπλέξεισ με φάρμακα που έχουν αρκετές παρενέργειες κ δεν είναι κ τόσο αποτελεσματικά επίσης μπορεί να πεθάνεις κ σε είκοσι χρόνια ωραία κ τι έγινε εγώ να σ πω κάθε μέρα εύχομαι να εχω σκλήρυνση κ να ζήσω αλλά δέκα χρόνια


η σκληρυνση δεν ειναι θανατηφορος ασθενεια.οι ανθρωποι αυτοι παλευουουν καθημερινα για να εχουν μια κανονικη ζωη.

----------


## elis

Το λες κ μόνη σου αν πάθεις κάτι θα παλεύεις καθημερινά τι σε εμποδίζει τώρα να παλέψεισ ασε τα φάρμακα δε βγαίνει άκρη παλεύετο εσυ κ τι σε νοιάζει αμα γίνει πολύ χάλια θα το βρούνε τι αγχώνεσαι

----------


## mary84

> συγνωμη εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια μου καθοτι σε ιατρικο συγγενολογι ας πουμε . απο τα μπολντ δεν μου φανηκε οτι ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν εχεις κατι. Εφοσον εισαι απολυτως βεβαιη οτι δεν εχει κατι ιατρικο, τοτε γιατι αναρωτιεσαι ΜΗΠΩΣ ειναι ψυχολογικο; μονη σου εχεις τη βεβαιοτητα και αν θες και τη βουλα, αυτη θα την παρεις ΜΟΝΟ απο γιατρο. Εδω γραφουνε επαγγελματιες μασκαρεμενοι για να ψαρεψουν πελατακια με τεχνασματα, υπαρχουν ασχετοι που δουλευουν κοσμο, υπαρχουν αρρωστοι που υποφερουν , αρρωστοι που νομιζουν οτι ειναι καλα και δεν βλεπουν την τυφλα τους, αρρωστοι που το παλευουν, αρρωστοι που εχουν και αρρωστημενη ψυχη(αλλο το αρρωστη αλλο το αρρωστημενη).
> ΑΡΑ: αν εχεις τοση σιγουρια οτι δεν ειναι ιατρικο και συμφωνεις με τους γιατρους, τι το ψαχνεις εδω; εδω καλο μου ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις, ειναι αλλωστε η δικια σου ζωη, η δικια σου ψυχη. Ειναι φορουμ συμπαραστασης, οτι αλλο, ειναι λαθοςκαι ρισκο. Μην παιζεις με τη ζωη σου κ την ηρεμια σου. Πηγαινε σε ενα ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο, βρειτε τι ειναι και μετα ειμαστε οοοοοοοοοοοολοι εδω να κουβεντιασουμε. 
> Δεν σε ειρωνευομαι, δεν στα χωνω. προσπαθω να σε προστατευσω... :)


Δεν εχω πλεον εμπιστοσυνη στουσ γιατρους.μαλλον αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτεο προβλημα μου.επειδη οταν ειχα δυσποια ολοι ελεγαν απο το αγχος ενω εγω ειχα προβλημα με τον θυροειδη.ειχα παει σε ολεσ τισ ειδικοτητες και κανεισ τουσ δεν το βρηκε.το ανακαλυψα μονη μου και οταν εκανα θυροειδεκτομη οι γιατροι αναρωτιοταν πως ανεπνεα ετσι οπως ηταν ο θυροειδης μου.φοβαμαι οτι και τωρα κατι εχω και δεν το βρισκουν.εκανα το λαθος να ψαξω στο ιντερνετ για την σκληρυνση και ειδα οτι σε πολλους ελεγαν οτι αυτα που ειχαν ηταν αγχος.φαβαμαι μηπως συμβαινει το ιδιο.αυτη η σκεψη δε μ αφηνει να ζησω.δε θελω να κανω τιποτα.περιμενω να φυγουν αυτα που εχω για να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου.απο βδομαδα θα παω σε εναν ψυχιατρο ο οποιος δεν δινει φαρμακα(.η μαμα μου επαιρνε χρονια και με αυτον τα εκοψε).σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## katerinaki

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Akis25

Λοιπόν κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια..
Κάθε μέρα με το άγχος της ΣΚΠ. Διαγνώσθηκα με αυχενικό από το νευρολόγο μου, έβαλα κολάρο, πήρα και κάτι βιταμίνες και τίποτα. Μουδιάσματα και ζάλη με τάση ιλίγγου. Ο νευρολόγος είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει μαγνητική γιατί κλινικά είμαι οκ. Μου έδωσε μία αξονική για να δει γιατί έχω πονοκέφαλο και εκεί βρήκε τον αυχένα μόνο. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν δεν κάνω μαγνητικές δε θα ηρεμήσω. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι μήπως το άγχος συνεχίσει γιατί έχει μετατραπεί σε φοβία, ακόμα και αν μου λένε οι γιατροί ότι είμαι καλά. Θα μου πείτε αφού τα συμπτώματά μου είναι αυτά του αυχενικού γιατί τρελαίνομαι. Ε γιατί διάβασα ότι πολλές φορές συγχέεται η διάγνωση της ΣΚΠ με το αυχενικό. 
Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είχα ποτέ θέματα με την υγεία μου τέτοια που να με κάνουν να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα. Εδώ και 2 μήνες έχω γίνει φανατικός σχετικών ιστοσελίδων και φόρουμς, τα οποία το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να με αγχώνουν ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Τώρα εκκρεμούν οφθαλμίατρος και ΩΡΛ να δούμε γιατί έχω ίλιγγο. 
Αν και δε γλυτώνω κι άλλο νευρολόγο.. 
Κοίτα ρε τί πάθαμε..

----------


## ti einai touto pali

mary84 καταρχας δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σου κολλησε η σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας. Τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις στο πρωτο σου μηνυμα μπορεις να τα βρεις σε δεκαδες αρρωστιες στο νετ τοσες ωστε να ...τρελαθεις. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχεις υποθυρεοειδισμο και θα πρεπει να τον εχεις ρυθμισμενο. Επειδη η μανα μου εχει υποθυρεοειδισμο θυμαμαι οτι οταν ενας μακακας γιατρος της εκοψε το χαπι ηταν τελειως κομμενη δεν ειχε ορεξη για τιποτα δεν μπορουσε καν 10 βηματα να κανει. Επειδη εχει και τα καταθλιπτικα της μας ειχε κουρασει και δεν πολυδιναμε σημασια. Οταν πριν 4 χρονια της εκανα γενικες αιματος και φανηκε το προβλημα στον θυρεοειδη ξαναξεκινησε το χαπι και καλυτερευσε αρκετα. Θελω να πω οτι το να ειναι ρυθμισμενος ο θυρεοειδης σου ειναι βασικο γιατι εχει σχεση με ορμονες και αν αυτες δεν ειναι στα σωστα επιπεδα υπαρχει θεμα κουρασης υποτονικοτητας κομμαρας δυσπνοιας κτλ. Τωρα νομιζω οτι ολα αυτα που σου συνεβηκαν σε εχουν επηρεασει και συναισθηματικα/ψυχολογικα. Η ουσια ειναι αν δεν υπαρχει κατι επιπλεον παθολογικο να το κοιταξεις το θεμα και απο ψυχολογικης αποψης γιατι το αγχος δουλευει υπογεια αργα υπουλα και δημιουργει χιλια δυο προβληματα . Ισως μια συζητηση με ψυχολογο να σε βοηθουσε να κατανοησεις ποσο πολυ σε εχει επηρεασει το αγχος που ζεις 2 χρονια τωρα. Δεν σου λεω να παρεις καποια θεραπεια απλα πηγαινε και συζητατο ισως βρεις μια βοηθεια.

----------


## mary84

> mary84 καταρχας δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σου κολλησε η σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας. Τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις στο πρωτο σου μηνυμα μπορεις να τα βρεις σε δεκαδες αρρωστιες στο νετ τοσες ωστε να ...τρελαθεις. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχεις υποθυρεοειδισμο και θα πρεπει να τον εχεις ρυθμισμενο. Επειδη η μανα μου εχει υποθυρεοειδισμο θυμαμαι οτι οταν ενας μακακας γιατρος της εκοψε το χαπι ηταν τελειως κομμενη δεν ειχε ορεξη για τιποτα δεν μπορουσε καν 10 βηματα να κανει. Επειδη εχει και τα καταθλιπτικα της μας ειχε κουρασει και δεν πολυδιναμε σημασια. Οταν πριν 4 χρονια της εκανα γενικες αιματος και φανηκε το προβλημα στον θυρεοειδη ξαναξεκινησε το χαπι και καλυτερευσε αρκετα. Θελω να πω οτι το να ειναι ρυθμισμενος ο θυρεοειδης σου ειναι βασικο γιατι εχει σχεση με ορμονες και αν αυτες δεν ειναι στα σωστα επιπεδα υπαρχει θεμα κουρασης υποτονικοτητας κομμαρας δυσπνοιας κτλ. Τωρα νομιζω οτι ολα αυτα που σου συνεβηκαν σε εχουν επηρεασει και συναισθηματικα/ψυχολογικα. Η ουσια ειναι αν δεν υπαρχει κατι επιπλεον παθολογικο να το κοιταξεις το θεμα και απο ψυχολογικης αποψης γιατι το αγχος δουλευει υπογεια αργα υπουλα και δημιουργει χιλια δυο προβληματα . Ισως μια συζητηση με ψυχολογο να σε βοηθουσε να κατανοησεις ποσο πολυ σε εχει επηρεασει το αγχος που ζεις 2 χρονια τωρα. Δεν σου λεω να παρεις καποια θεραπεια απλα πηγαινε και συζητατο ισως βρεις μια βοηθεια.


μου κολλησε η σκληρυνση γιατι με το που πατησα στο google μυρμηγκιασμα ακρων και κοπωση μου εβγαλε για την σκληρυνση.τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα του υποθυροειδισμου εχουν φυγει και εχουν μενει μονο τα "νευρολογικα¨" συμπτωματα.ειναι σιγουρο οτι με εχοθν επηρεσει ψυχολογικα ολα αυτα.τον θυροειδη τον αφαιρεσα γιατι υπηρχε υποψια καρκινου.τελικα ευτυχωσ δεν ηταν.ειχα και ολο αυτο το αγχοσ πριν,μετα ειχα την κουρραση του υποθυροειδισμου το οποιο αν εχεισ εχεισ δει την μητερα σου μπορεισ να καταλαβεισ τι σημαινει.προσπαθω να το δω λογικα και να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου.σ ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## mary84

> Λοιπόν κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια..
> Κάθε μέρα με το άγχος της ΣΚΠ. Διαγνώσθηκα με αυχενικό από το νευρολόγο μου, έβαλα κολάρο, πήρα και κάτι βιταμίνες και τίποτα. Μουδιάσματα και ζάλη με τάση ιλίγγου. Ο νευρολόγος είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει μαγνητική γιατί κλινικά είμαι οκ. Μου έδωσε μία αξονική για να δει γιατί έχω πονοκέφαλο και εκεί βρήκε τον αυχένα μόνο. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν δεν κάνω μαγνητικές δε θα ηρεμήσω. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι μήπως το άγχος συνεχίσει γιατί έχει μετατραπεί σε φοβία, ακόμα και αν μου λένε οι γιατροί ότι είμαι καλά. Θα μου πείτε αφού τα συμπτώματά μου είναι αυτά του αυχενικού γιατί τρελαίνομαι. Ε γιατί διάβασα ότι πολλές φορές συγχέεται η διάγνωση της ΣΚΠ με το αυχενικό. 
> Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είχα ποτέ θέματα με την υγεία μου τέτοια που να με κάνουν να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα. Εδώ και 2 μήνες έχω γίνει φανατικός σχετικών ιστοσελίδων και φόρουμς, τα οποία το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να με αγχώνουν ακόμα περισσότερο. 
> Τώρα εκκρεμούν οφθαλμίατρος και ΩΡΛ να δούμε γιατί έχω ίλιγγο. 
> Αν και δε γλυτώνω κι άλλο νευρολόγο.. 
> Κοίτα ρε τί πάθαμε..


και γω την ιδια βλακεια με σενα εκανα με το ιντερνετ και εχω εθιστει τοσο πολυ σ αυτο.ειναι τραγικο!αυριο εχω ραντεβου με ενα ορθοπεδικο να δουμε μηπωσ ειναι απο τον αυχενα.μακαρι να ειναι αυτο!!!!μην πασ και σε αλλο νευρολογο ,δε θα σου πει κατι διαφορετικο.και γω εχω διαβασει οτι σε πολλουσ που εχουν σκληρυνση οι γιατροι τουσ λενε αγχος,αυχενικο,καρπιαιοσ σωληνας.φρικη.καποιεσ φορεσ η μαγνητικη βγαινει καθαρη ενω υπαρχει η σκληρυνση και πολλα τετοια.προσπαθησε να το δεισ λογικα.το λεω σε σενα για να το ακουσω και εγω.γιατι δηλαδη να μην ειναι αυχενικο και να ειανι σκληρυνση??θα τρελαθουμε στο τελος

----------


## elis

Ρε συ μαίρη πες μου λίγο έτσι κ έχεις σκλήρυνση τι θα αλλάξει στη ζωή σου πες μ λίγο γτ το χω απορία

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

η ημιμάθεια ειναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας...ανοίγεις το νετ κ διαβάζεις 5 απο τα χιλιαδες κ σου κολλάει οτι αυτό εχω..κ μετα ενας τραγικος κ κουραστικος κύκλος τρεχεις απο γιατρο σε γιατρο γιατι ετσι σου καρφώθηκε...οσφρίζομαι αρρωστοφοβία ...δώσε τις αισθήσεις σου στα όμορφα..εγω πιστεύω οτι δεν εχεις κατι τέτοιο κ ας πεσουν απάνω μου να μου πουνε οτι πως σε αποτρέπω απο την ιατρικη ..οκ κάνε οτι εξεταση χρειαζετε κ ελα απλα να μας πεις οτι ..παιδια ηταν απλα ιδεα μου..δεν ξερω αν κανω μεγα λαθος γιατι ο φόβος φυλάει τα έρμα αλλα δεν ειναι κ ζωη οτι διαβάζουμε να πρεπει να πασχουμε κ απο αυτό ..κ κλεινω ξανα με τη φραση *η ημιμάθεια ειναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας*

----------


## elis

Εγώ θα σ πω ότι έχεις ξέρεις τι θα πάθεις θα πάρεις φάρμακα θα είσαι καλύτερα μετά θα τα συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός θα φας στο κεφάλι ένα κάρο παρενέργειες κ δε θα γιατρευτείσ θα έχεις ένα γιατρό που θα του λες εχω αυτό εχω το άλλο κ δε θα μπορεί να σ κάνει τίποτα όσο περπατάς κ μιλάς όταν σταματήσεις να περπατάς θα φας γερο καρότο εγώ λέω να το αφήσεις να χειροτερέψει για να σε πιάνουν τα φάρμακα φέρσου έξυπνα :-)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> μου κολλησε η σκληρυνση γιατι με το που πατησα στο google μυρμηγκιασμα ακρων και κοπωση μου εβγαλε για την σκληρυνση.τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα του υποθυροειδισμου εχουν φυγει και εχουν μενει μονο τα "νευρολογικα¨" συμπτωματα.ειναι σιγουρο οτι με εχοθν επηρεσει ψυχολογικα ολα αυτα.τον θυροειδη τον αφαιρεσα γιατι υπηρχε υποψια καρκινου.τελικα ευτυχωσ δεν ηταν.ειχα και ολο αυτο το αγχοσ πριν,μετα ειχα την κουρραση του υποθυροειδισμου το οποιο αν εχεισ εχεισ δει την μητερα σου μπορεισ να καταλαβεισ τι σημαινει.προσπαθω να το δω λογικα και να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου.σ ευχαριστω πολυ




mary τον υποθυροειδισμο τον εχω ζησει κι εγω λογω ηλιθιων γιατρων. Πριν 3 χρονια εκανα εξετασεις και βρεθηκε η tsh μηδεν. Ο βλαξ ο γιατρος θεωρησε οτι εχω υπερθυρεοειδισμο και με πλακωσε στα χαπια. Επειδη ηταν παθολογος θεωρησα καλο να παω σε ενδοκρινολογο (αλλος μακακας κι αυτος) ο οποιος πραγματι αφου με "εξετασε " μου ειπε να συνεχισω την "θεραπεια". Ομως τα χαπια με πειραζαν μου προκαλουσαν κομμαρες δεν μπορουσα να περπατησω να παρω καλη ανασα κτλ. Παρα τα παραπονα μου ο "ενδοκρινολογος" επεμενε και πηρα τα χαπια για δυο μηνες με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι κομματια. Εκανα εξεταση και η tsh μου ειχε εκτιναχθει στο 7,5 με ανω οριο το 4,2. (υποθυρεοειδικος λογω φαρμακων). Ο βλαξ ο "ενδοκρινολογος" το θεωρησε καλο και μου μειωσε λιγο τα χαπια. Αλλα εγω πηγα σε εναν γιατραρα ενδοκρινολογο στην σαλλονικη (καλα να ειναι ο ανθρωπος) και αφου ειδε εξετασεις και αποτελεσματα μου εκοψε τα χαπια και συνηρθα. Οπως μου ειπε αν συνεχιζα τα χαπια η tsh μου θα πηγαινε 50 και θα πεθαινα. Μου εξηγησε οτι πολλες φορες η tsh μπορει να δειξει μηδεν αλλα να ειναι λογω εντονου στρες και τοτε ο σοβαρος γιατρος ζηταει απλα επανεξεταση μετα απο 2 μηνες μηπως ηταν τυχαιο. Η ουσια ειναι οτι για κανα τριμηνο τραβηξα τα παθη ενος υποθυρεοειδικου και καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολα ειναι. Κι εμενα αυτο που εζησα μου επηρεασε την ψυχολογια (ηθελα να παω να πνιξω τους βλακες τους "γιατρους" που με ταιζανε χαπια για τζαμπα.). Ετσι οπως καταλαιβαινω εχεις φοβηθει και κουραστει με ολα αυτα που σου συνεβηκαν , λογικο ειναι ειναι πολυ ασχημη εμπειρια και δυσκολη ομως θα πρεπει να βρεις τροπους να νικησεις το προβλημα αγχους που σου προκληθηκε. Και αν βλεπεις οτι δεν μπορεις μονη σου τοτε γνωμη μου πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο/ψυχοθεραπευτη σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησει.

Οσο για το μυρμιγκιασμα στα δαχτυλα εχω το εχω στα δυο δαχτυλα του αριστερου χεριου και το παθαινω πιο πολυ οταν οδηγαω πολυ ωρα αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι απο αυχενοκηλες εχω κανει μαγνητικη

----------


## mary84

> Ρε συ μαίρη πες μου λίγο έτσι κ έχεις σκλήρυνση τι θα αλλάξει στη ζωή σου πες μ λίγο γτ το χω απορία


εσυ πιστευεισ δηλαδη οτι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα???αν ειχεσ σκληρυνση δε θα αλλαζε τιποτα στη ζωη σου??με κοροιδευεισ τωρα???αν εσυ εισαι τοσο cool με το θεμα μπραβο σου.εγω δεν ειμαι.αλλαζει ολη σου η ζωη.

----------


## mary84

> εσυ πιστευεισ δηλαδη οτι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα???αν ειχεσ σκληρυνση δε θα αλλαζε τιποτα στη ζωη σου??με κοροιδευεισ τωρα???αν εσυ εισαι τοσο cool με το θεμα μπραβο σου.εγω δεν ειμαι.αλλαζει ολη σου η ζωη.


γεια σας και παλι!!!!ολο αυτον τον καιρο ετρεχα σε γιατρους.κυριωσ νευρολογους!!!εκανα λοιπον και μαγνητικη η οποια βγηκε καθαρη.ολοι οι γιατροι μου λενε οτι ειναι αγχος.επαθα και μια κριση πανικου την προηγουμενη βδομαδα .πρωτη φορα επαθα κριση πανικου.ηταν τρομακτικο!!!ο γιατροσ μου εδωσε καποια ηρεμιστικα αλλα δεν τα πηρα.ακομα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι ψυχοσωματικα.τον τελευταιο καιρο το μυρμηγκιασμα ερχεται και φευγει.εχω κυριωσ τσουξιμο στα χερια και στα ποδια και νιωθω σαν κατι να με γαργαλαει.μακαρι να ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μου ωστε να ξερω με τι εχω να πολεμησω

----------


## s19k78

Mary84 τελικά τι έγινε. Πως είσαι τωρα.; έχω και εγώ τα ιδία συ,μπτωματα

----------


## liaki!!

μια απ τα ιδια ειμαι και εγω 
και δεν ξερω γτ μου εχει κολλησει πηγα σε νευρολογους και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα .... 
εγω εχω φαγωθει να κανω και μαγνητικη δεν ξερω τι να πω...... αυτο το ιντερνετ θα μας καταστρεψει .... το google.... αλλα εχω φοβηθει πολυ και εγω!!

----------


## kosto30

και εγω ομοιοπαθεις αλλα μου εχει φυγει τωρα η ιδεα(τρεμουλο βασικα ειχα και ενα μουδιασμα στο μουτι το δεξι αλλα μονο τη νυχτα οχι τη μερα)

αφου πηγες σε νευρολογο μην ασχολεισαι αλλο

----------


## giorgos panou

Μαρια ,καλησπερα, ευχομαι πρωτα απο ολα να γινεις το γρηγοροτερο καλα! να μην εχεις τυποτα, η ζωη σου να κυλησει ομορφα και να εχεις θετικη ψυχολογια!
Δεν θελω να περασει οτι σου κανω τον γιατρο! Ομως ,δυστυχως εχει η αδελφημου σκληρυνση κατα πλακας! εδω και πολλα χρονια, ολα ξεκινησαν οταν ειμουν φανταρος πριν σχεδον 12 χρονια, τωτες οι γιατροι της ειπαν οτι και σενα, και οντως οι εξετασεις που εκανε ηταν ολες καθαρες! ειχε παθει κατι σαν μουδιασμα στο δεξιο μεροσ του προσωπου της, σαν να ειχε κανει ενεση που νεκρωνει - χαλαρωνει τοπικα καποιους μυες για να κανουμε επεμβασει, οπως στον οδοντιατρο, μετα απο λιγο καιρο της περασε, και οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι ηταν καποιο αυτονοσημα και να μην στεναχωριεται.
Μετα απο 2 χρονια παλυ τα ιδια , εκανε μαγνητηκες, αξονηκες και αρκετες ακομα εξετασεις, δεν μπορουσαν αν βρουν τι τρεχει, καποια στυγμη -απο οτι θυμαμαι αρεα ,σορρυ,βλεπεις τωτες εγω ειμουν "ταξιδι" ειμουν μεσα στα ναρκωτικα,και δυστυχως σε αρκετα ειδη ναρκωτικων που ειχαν σαν παρενεργειες διαφορες αμνησιες, ετσι δεν θυμαμαι πολλα, και οταν τα θυμαμαι ειναι σαν να μην νιωθω τα αισθηματα τα τωτες παρα μονο αυτα που ακουγα- ετσι δεν μπορω να ειμαι ακριβης. 
Συμασια εχει οτι και η σκληρυνση ειναι ενα ειδος αυτονοσημα, θυμαμαι ειχα πιασει καποιον γιατρο προσωπικα να τον ρωτησω και μου ειπε οτι ακομα δεν εχουν καταφερει να μαθουν πολλα για αυτο το προβλημα, μου ειπε οτι πολλες φορες το μπερδευουν ακομα και με ογκο, θυμαμαι οτι καπωτες σε μια εξεταση που εκασνε η αδελφη μου βρεθυκε μια πολυ μικρη σκια στο κεφαλι της, ετσι ολοι πιστευαν οτι ειναι ογκος, ομως τελικα δεν ηταν. 
Αυτο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι το μεγαλητερο ρολο παιζει η ψυχολογια σε αυτην την ασθενεια, δλδη οπωτες το ψεχναγε για λιγο, οπωτες περναγε καλα, η πηγαινε στο νησι του ξαδελφου μας ουτε πονοκεφαλους ειχε, ουτε μουδιασματα και αλλα προβληματα ,απεναντιας ενιωθε υπεροχα. Απο την αλλη σαν ειναι εδω, σπιτι η στην δουλεια της, εχει πονοκεφαλους και μουδιασματα αρκετα! μαλιστα οταν συνεχεια το εχει στο μυαλο της, οπωτες παει στονγιατρο την πιανει τρελο αγχος!! και τωτες γινετε χαλια!! παθαινει παρα πολλα!! Δυστυχως η αδελφη μου δεν εχει καταφερει να δουλεψει με τα αισθηματα της και την ψυχολογια της οπως της λεει συνεχως ο γιατρος, πρεπει να μην ειναι νευρικη και αγχοδεις, αυτο την κανει πιο χαλια! μαλιστα η ασθενεια της εχει επιδυνωθει το τελευταιο 6μηνο και αναγκαζετε να κανει κατι ενεσεις σχεδον καθημενηνα! ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν εχει κανει καποια προοδος στην ψυχολογια της! παντος σαν τριτος που το βλεπω ,οντως, οπωτε περνα καλα, και ειναι με θετικη ψυχολογια δεν εχει ουτε πονοκεφαλο ουτε τυποτα!!! ειναι σχεδον σαν να μας κοροιδευει!! αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι ετσι , ειναι αρρωστη και μπορει να ξυπνησει ενα πρωι αναπηρη!! η μπορει να μην ψυπνησει καν! αυτα ειναι λογια του γιατρου και οχι δικα μου! - δυστυχως γτ. ειναι αιμα μου! ειναι τοσο κριμα οταν τραβιωμουν εγω στα ψυχιατρεια και στους γιατρους για να αποτοξινωθω απο την ηρωινη , θυμαμαι ο γιατρος που με συγκηναι με την αδελφη μου και μου ελεγε οτι αυτη δεν ειναι επιλογη της , απεναντιας εμενα η αρρωστιαμου ηταν αποφαση μου! Ομως καποιος αλλος νευρολογος ,-πολυ καλος γιατρος!- ειχε πει οτι δεν ειναι ετσι! οτι η ασθενεια της αδελφης μου μπορει να προηρθε απο τον χαρακτηρα της, απο το οτι ειναι νευρικη και αγχοδεις, αρα μπορει να κοντρολαρει, επισης εμενα η αρρωστιαμου μπορει να μην ηταν καθαρη και συνηδητη αποφασημου - και τελικα δεν ηταν ετσι, αφου το προβλημα το ειχα απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια! απλα οι ουσιες μου καληπταν τα κενα που ειχα και εχω και θα εχω μεχρι να παιθανω!- αρα δεν ηθελα εγω να γινω πρεζακιας!! δεν ειμαι τοσο βλακας να ηθελα να καταστρεψω την ζωη μου! να "χασω" καποια απο τα πιο ομορφα χρονια της ζωηςμου!! δεν υπαρχει πιο ασχημο πραμα απο το να μην εχω καθαρες αναμνησεις απο τωτες που ειμουν 19 χρονων!! δεν θυμαμαι!!!!!, εε δεν το γουσταρω καθολου αυτο.
Ομως για να μην παω αλλου εχω να σου πω να πας σε καποιον νευρολογο , και να ακολουθησεις την διατροφη αλλα και τον τροπο ζωης που θα σου πει. 
Ευχομαι οτι το καλητερο!!! με αγαπη Γιωργος

----------


## Giorgos1984

Πρώτον φαίνεται μεσα απο τα λόγια σου οτι έχεις κληρονομικό ιστορικό για κάποια ασθένεια (μητέρα σου έπαιρνε χρονια φάρμακα) δεύτερον το hashimoto δεν περιορίζεται μονο στον θυρεοειδη. Το ανοσοποιητικο συνδέεται άμεσα με το συμπαθητικο και το παρασυμπαθητικο. Εχω φίλη με hashimoto που περνάει ακριβώς το ίδιο. Το να πας σε εναν ψυχίατρο με την προϋπόθεση οτι θα του βάλεις το μαχαίρι στο λαιμο για να μην πάρεις φάρμακα ενώ μπορει το νευρικο σου συστημα να τα χρειάζεται Π.χ. Ειναι εξαρχής λάθος. Σίγουρα τα αυτοανοσα νοσήματα θέλουν ηρεμία. Αλλα η σκλήρυνση με μια μαγνητικη θα σου ρίξει φως στο τούνελ. Αν θέλεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στείλε Προσωπικο μηνυμα

----------

